# locking banana plugs



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

is anyone using them
how do you like them
recommend any particular brand


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've used both and didn't like the locking style...prefer the quick installation of the the twist kind.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've used both open and closed style.. both work, and used the ones from monoprice. the only complaint I've had with them so far has been if you take them in and out a lot, they lose some of their grip


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a line of bananas from GLS Audio. I particularly like their locking bananas compared to the rest of their line and they nicely accept 10awg Belden speaker wire and probably even 8awg speaker wire as well.

http://www.speakerrepair.com/page/category/gls-bananas.html


----------



## dhrab (Nov 3, 2013)

I use and highly recommend … L.A.T international locking bananas … they are made of Phosphorous Bronze which is 90% copper vs the typical Brass banana which is 67 % copper 

At $26 a pair they are hard to beat price wise and performance wise 

By the way … L.A.T is offering 20% off all purchases sale for a limited time .. Check their site


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I got the locking GLS Audio plugs. I would not waste your money on expensive plugs as it does not really change or help the sound. I don't hate or love the locking plugs, I could leave with or without them. I liked the look of the ones I have.

If you plan on leaving your system plugged in for the next few years get locking ones. Other wise the regular ones are way better for quick swaps.

I just think the locking ones look fancy.


----------



## Defcon (Aug 23, 2015)

I use Sewell Deadbolts - nice mechanism, build quality and cheap.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Planet wave quick connect for me.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Defcon said:


> I use Sewell Deadbolts - nice mechanism, build quality and cheap.


Same here...I love em.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006U3O566?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Ocelot-Banana-Plugs-Plated-Connectors/dp/B003BKW2K2
I have these. I probably would prefer the deadbolt but I got these for such a crazy deal. They work well enough and my 12ga wire fits good.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

I got these. For 8.49 they are a steal. Very much like the MP, but cheaper. Only catch is gotta wait 2 weeks: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-X-Musica...-10-Pairs-J-/131561076384?hash=item1ea1a6b6a0


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

I have the locking banana plugs on Accusound interconnects. They work fine but just one word of caution do not over tighten. I did it once when I first installed them and had a devil of a time getting them loose. With moderate pressure they are fine. :T


----------

